# My Boyfriend is So Sweet!!!



## gildedangel (Aug 2, 2009)

So this is my OPI nail polish haul from the past couple of weeks, most of it being from this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. My boyfriend was sweet enough to go to Ulta for me and pick up a few of the polishes that I wanted that I couldn't find where I live. He is so brave, not every guy has the courage to enter an Ulta by himself! 






Top Row Left to Right: Top Coat, Alpine Snow, Tutti Frutti Tonga, Melon of Troy
Bottom Row Left to Right: Done Out in Deco, Big Apple Red, You Don't Know Jacques, Black Onyx

Full reviews of each polish will be available on my nail blog (link in signature) soon, I already have the reviews for Done Out in Deco and Big Apple Red up.


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_So this is my OPI nail polish haul from the past couple of weeks, most of it being from this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My boyfriend was sweet enough to go to Ulta for me and pick up a few of the polishes that I wanted that I couldn't find where I live. He is so brave, not every guy has the courage to enter an Ulta by himself! 






Top Row Left to Right: Top Coat, Alpine Snow, Tutti Frutti Tonga, Melon of Troy
Bottom Row Left to Right: Done Out in Deco, Big Apple Red, You Don't Know Jacques, Black Onyx

Full reviews of each polish will be available on my nail blog (link in signature) soon, I already have the reviews for Done Out in Deco and Big Apple Red up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nice of your bf! That's awesome.


----------



## nunu (Aug 2, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## holly1222 (Aug 2, 2009)

AWWWW! he is so sweet.... nice haul enjoy.


----------



## lushious_lips (Aug 2, 2009)

Have fun with your goodies.


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 2, 2009)

Cute~ Enjoy!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 2, 2009)

very sweet of him........ enjoy!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 2, 2009)

Aw, that is so sweet of your boyfriend to get you some OPI nail polishes! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 3, 2009)

Those are beautiful colors- enjoy!


----------



## kelcia (Aug 3, 2009)

awesomeness =D
-jealous-


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 3, 2009)

awww ur bf is soo sweet! enjoy your goodies!


----------



## juicy415 (Aug 4, 2009)

loving that Done Out in Deco!


----------



## ctownqueen (Aug 5, 2009)

Aww! thats so sweet!!!


----------



## n_c (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice haul, don't forget to post swatches in the n/p thread


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice boyfriend you have 
I love the third color on top x)


----------

